# Where to buy used portacabins (Athens area)



## Maglles (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello all , I am trying to find somewhere that either no longer needs or deals in used portacabins, must be not too far from Athens. Its for use as an office and an emergency place to put tiny puppies in the cold weather which is approaching.


----------

